# Steam and Proton



## Batmanxx (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi very new to Freebsd steam and proton how do I download them ? in linux proton is included in Steam do all linux games in steam that work though Proton will they also work on FREEB


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2021)

Batmanxx said:


> steam and proton how do I download them


You don't.



Batmanxx said:


> in linux proton is included in Steam do all linux games in steam that work though Proton will they also work on FREEB


Some work, some don't. 









						Steamuxulation redux
					

I've spent a few days organizing my Linux Steam scripts: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils. They might even work outside of my desktop machine if we are lucky. Anybody wants to check this before Steam manages to break itself again?




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Batmanxx (Sep 16, 2021)

how to I download steam ? and wine also thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2021)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2021)

For Windows Steam Gaming: games/homura or using steam alone with wine.

For Steam Linux Compat Gaming: games/linux-steam-utils


----------



## Profighost (Sep 16, 2021)

You question makes me presume you are new to FreeBSD.

Nearly all software capable running under FreeBSD is already included as packages or ports. 
Follow SirDice's advice, and read handbook's chapter 4. 
Installing software on FreeBSD is really simple indeed - as long as it's included as a package (easiest and fastest way) or within the ports - is also not complicated but could take a while because of compilation.

If not, you either have to get the sourcecode (with games.... well... not so easy  ) or you need to set up an environment on FreeBSD first, within you can install and run software binaries from a foreign operating system such as Windows or Linux:
wine, VirtualBox, Linux-compatibility (see the handbook as Alexander88207 mentioned), dosbox... what your game suits best.

For a FreeBSD newcomer this may not the easiest way, cause it's not done by installing the software you want to run only. 
(Linux distributions mainly differ by the software package handler they use, and FreeBSD is no Linux at all.)

If playing games is one of your primary targets, I suggest to have FreeBSD as for work and all serious stuff - get involved!  it's worth it, because it's really a great OS -
but have another, additional partition, drive or machine with e.g. ubuntu or windows on it, just for playing the games - at least as long as you are well versed enough in FreeBSD.


----------



## r2com (Feb 14, 2022)

just my 2c... trying to install Steam on FreeBSD is like trying to install Mark Levinson audio system on T72B3...
Everything has its purpose, and hosting gaming platforms and entertainment is not what FreeBSD is made for I assume.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 14, 2022)

r2com said:


> Everything has its purpose


Indeed, no reputable company would base their platform on an OS without a gaming memory allocator, gaming process scheduler, gaming filesystem and a special purpose gaming network stack. Sony really should be ashamed.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 14, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Indeed, no reputable company would base their platform on an OS without a gaming memory allocator, gaming process scheduler, gaming filesystem and a special purpose gaming network stack.


I had no idea that you could speak the language of... "upper management"


----------



## drr (Feb 14, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> For Windows Steam Gaming: games/homura or using steam alone with wine.



I have looked for games/homura following the instructions on the Handbook, but could not find it on FreeBSD 13.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

```
port moved to games/suyimazu on 2021-12-21
REASON: Project renamed
```






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## drr (Feb 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> ```
> port moved to games/suyimazu on 2021-12-21
> REASON: Project renamed
> ```
> ...


Thanks SirDice. I hope the Handbook section *11.6.2. Homura* gets updated accordingly.


----------



## Jose (Feb 14, 2022)

drr said:


> Thanks SirDice. I hope the Handbook section *11.6.2. Homura* gets updated accordingly.


You could file a `docs` PR. I didn't find one for this problem.








						Writing FreeBSD Problem Reports
					

How to best formulate and submit a problem report to the FreeBSD Project




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## drr (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks Jose. I am fairly new here and have not filed a PR before; I will go through the documentation that you have recommended.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

drr said:


> hope the Handbook section *11.6.2. Homura* gets updated



Do you have a GitHub account?


----------



## drr (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Do you have a GitHub account?


No, I do not have one.


----------



## r2com (Feb 15, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Indeed, no reputable company would base their platform on an OS without a gaming memory allocator, gaming process scheduler, gaming filesystem and a special purpose gaming network stack. Sony really should be ashamed.


you do understand that the amount of work Sony had to do to port freebsd on PS4 and the amount of work people who just want to "install steam/proton" and play games are willing to do is...quite different...right?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 15, 2022)

That doesn't concern me. I maintain the aforementioned FreeBSD Steam port and know exactly what kernel alterations were necessary to package that thing. (Less than 10 bug fixes, that's it.) What's your claim to fame?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

drr said:


> No, I do not have one.



OK. If you'd like to get one, it can (in some situations) streamline progress in Bugzilla. For example:

<https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/wine/#wine-companion-programs>
Edit this page



Then, if you're confident with your edition, make it a *pull request (PR)* – draft, if you like. When you're ready, link to the PR from Bugzilla.


----------

